# Slingshot goes to Parliament



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Source


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, what the **** is he doing


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´think he is trying cleaning up his parlament, something we should do also in germany and the rest of world! it seams easy, because in that places, u cant hit the wrong people.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> i´think he is trying cleaning up his parlament, something we should do also in germany and the rest of world! it seams easy, because in that places, u cant hit the wrong people.


Same in France


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

And the UK!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha, ha! Can't hit the wrong people. Same in the USA.
. . . But I'm just amazed at his tiny little hands. He should be using Dankung!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Ha, ha! Can't hit the wrong people. Same in the USA.
> . . . But I'm just amazed at his tiny little hands. He should be using Dankung!


actually dankung is not small,you can order big size one.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

same in our planet


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have got it! he was going to assasinate everyone the germany, UK, US, and france parlament. what a sneekey fellow


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> i´think he is trying cleaning up his parlament, something we should do also in germany and the rest of world! it seams easy, because in that places, u cant hit the wrong people.


Lol like the houses of parliament!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

baumstamm said:


> i´think he is trying cleaning up his parlament, something we should do also in germany and the rest of world! it seams easy, because in that places, u cant hit the wrong people.


I totally agree with you mate!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...Can't beat my President!!!! LOL!! 









Cheers ...Q


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Who was that masked man ?


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Sathaporn Maneerat


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cant beat my president.. no way no how lol


----------

